# Rating drivers by riders



## emattson0711 (Mar 10, 2016)

Uber should require a reason for a less than 5-star rating when given by a rider, so the driver knows where improvements are needed or if in fact, a conflict might have been caused by the rider himself. I have written to Uber three times about this but have never received a reply.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

emattson0711 said:


> Uber should require a reason for a less than 5-star rating when given by a rider, so the driver knows where improvements are needed or if in fact, a conflict might have been caused by the rider himself. I have written to Uber three times about this but have never received a reply.


^^^
Probably because your request was too reasonable to comprehend for Third World CSR's that read it. 
Due to their respective legal systems, they grow up with the thinking that instant punishment without charges... or even trumped up charges is the way to do things.... therefore your request / comment is frivolous and not worthy of comment.


----------



## Darrell (Dec 27, 2015)

Ask your community manager, mines have told me some of my 1 star comments. One idiot said he gave me a 1 star because we sat in Krystals drive thru for over 30 minutes at 2 in the morning WHEN HE WAS THE ONE WHO REQUESTED TO GO THERE AND SAW THE LINE WRAPPED AROUND THE PARKING LOT. SMFH.

And

I remember this idiot, he order a 24 sack with cheese for himself, ate 9 of them before he got home, took 9 more out the box once he got home and left the rest in the box and gave them to me.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

I get told there are no comments :/


----------



## CowboyBill (Nov 12, 2015)

Heretofore, I have always automatically given every rider 5 stars because they are the ones paying for my service. I have only given one rider 3 stars for bad behavior so as not to ever be paired with him again. But I am beginning to change my opinion because of Uber's misinformation campaign that tips are not required and giving the impression that it is included in the charge. I was thinking we should all give riders 5 stars who tip and 4 stars if they do not tip with the comment no tip. Not sure what good this would do. Just might make me feel better. It is also surprising how may Uber passengers I have had the discussion with about how the Uber app doesn't allow tipping, etc and then still get out of the car without tipping. I even had one the other night who said she and a friend had been discussing how odd it was that they didn't tip their Uber driver only to get out of my car after a ride all the way across town with out leaving a dime. So what say you one, what say you all? Should we rate non tippers with a 4 star?


----------



## SmokeyTheRobot (Mar 23, 2016)

CowboyBill said:


> Heretofore, I have always automatically given every rider 5 stars because they are the ones paying for my service. I have only given one rider 3 stars for bad behavior so as not to ever be paired with him again. But I am beginning to change my opinion because of Uber's misinformation campaign that tips are not required and giving the impression that it is included in the charge. I was thinking we should all give riders 5 stars who tip and 4 stars if they do not tip with the comment no tip. Not sure what good this would do. Just might make me feel better. It is also surprising how may Uber passengers I have had the discussion with about how the Uber app doesn't allow tipping, etc and then still get out of the car without tipping. I even had one the other night who said she and a friend had been discussing how odd it was that they didn't tip their Uber driver only to get out of my car after a ride all the way across town with out leaving a dime. So what say you one, what say you all? Should we rate non tippers with a 4 star?


If you tipped your waitress 0% after a perfect dinner do you think she would give you 4 stars? It's our way of communicating with eachother, if you get stiffed tank their rating so I know not to prioritize them.


----------



## Priusgirl (Mar 31, 2016)

I drive in the SE PA burbs near Philly; I've noticed that my ratings have dropped from a 4.78 last month to 4.6 this week!! Still doing the same thing!!!??!


----------



## HiFareLoRate (Sep 14, 2015)

I drive a Bentley on UberX and get 1 starred from cheap pax complaining the luxury they'll never ever in their life manage to get to.

Ratings, what a joke.


----------



## CowboyBill (Nov 12, 2015)

Priusgirl said:


> I drive in the SE PA burbs near Philly; I've noticed that my ratings have dropped from a 4.78 last month to 4.6 this week!! Still doing the same thing!!!??!


PriusGirl, I also drive a Prius. I put a dual port smart charger in the cigarette lighter and strung LED lighted charger cables (Amazon) to the pockets on the backs of the front seats. One Android and one IOS. When the people get in they always remark about the mood lights. When I tell them the are chargers, they really appreciate that. I also provide an AUX cord from the same box and allow them to play their own music. That makes for a fun ride, especially for groups on the longer ones. If nothing else it makes your driving experience more fun.


----------



## Don't Turn Around (Mar 17, 2016)

HiFareLoRate said:


> I drive a Bentley on UberX and get 1 starred from cheap pax complaining the luxury they'll never ever in their life manage to get to.
> 
> Ratings, what a joke.


You really drive a Bentley? For Uber? Why?


----------



## Zebonkey (Feb 2, 2016)

SmokeyTheRobot said:


> If you tipped your waitress 0% after a perfect dinner do you think she would give you 4 stars? It's our way of communicating with eachother, if you get stiffed tank their rating so I know not to prioritize them.


Restaurants do not put signs "no tip required", now do they?


----------



## SmokeyTheRobot (Mar 23, 2016)

Zebonkey said:


> Restaurants do not put signs "no tip required", now do they?


Some do, but the wait staff actually gets paid well enough to justify it.


----------



## Digits (Sep 17, 2015)

Don't Turn Around said:


> You really drive a Bentley? For Uber? Why?


His Bugatti doesn't qualify for UberX,


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Digits said:


> His Bugatti doesn't qualify for UberX,


^^^
But for maybe another 500K he could have it made into a four door stretch.


----------



## Tnasty (Mar 23, 2016)

Saw a guy in a Tesla,casting pearls to swine.


----------

